

When to incorporate - cooldyood

I have developed the web app for my business idea and released it to friends to get feedback. I am now working on the executive summary to get a small angel funding.<p>I want to ensure my idea is feasible before investing money into incorporating the business. But some websites I have been reading say this is wrong and incorporating should be the first thing to do.<p>Could I run into potential tax issues if I don't incorporate asap?
======
huhtenberg
What country are you at ?

~~~
cooldyood
US (Northern VA)

